# Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe



## Albert7

I really loved this ballet number played by the Utah Symphony last weekend. Anyone can recommend a good recording for it?

I am thinking about the Boulez DG version.


----------



## joen_cph

Some discussion here
http://www.talkclassical.com/14770-ravel-daphnis-et-chloe.html


----------

